# Tempestade Tropical IDA (Atlântico 2015 #AL09)



## MSantos (19 Set 2015 às 04:49)

...TROPICAL STORM IDA FORMS IN THE TROPICAL ATLANTIC...

Formou-se o 9ª sistema nomeado da época no Atlântico, o NHC prevê uma ligeira intensificação deste sistema que se encontra em deslocação para Noroeste. 
Apresenta alguma organização junto ao seu centro, mas pelas previsões parece que vai curvar para Norte cedo de mais o que pode vir a ser-lhe fatal.







Rota prevista:


----------



## lserpa (21 Set 2015 às 10:44)

Bem, a Ida está com o movimento mais errático que alguma vez vi... É o incrível é que o NOAA aposta mesmo no seu fortalecimento...
É só praticamente uma semana parada praticamente no mesmo sítio


----------



## Dias Miguel (21 Set 2015 às 10:59)

lserpa disse:


> Bem, a Ida está com o movimento mais errático que alguma vez vi... É o incrível é que o NOAA aposta mesmo no seu fortalecimento...
> É só praticamente uma semana parada praticamente no mesmo sítio



O NOAA há pelo menos um mês anda com a previsão de um furação nessa zona, com a possível evolução para as proximidades dos Açores... Será que o Ida irá ter essa evolução??  Duvido que esteja tão parado no mesmo sítio durante tantos dias e com a entrada do Equinócio do Outono...


----------



## MSantos (22 Set 2015 às 16:09)

A tempestade IDA depois de alterar em quase 180º a direção do seu deslocamento deverá abrandar o seu movimento, neste momento está com ventos de 75km/h com rajadas mais fortes, o NHC não prevê grandes alterações na sua intensidade nos próximos dois dias.

Deixo aqui o aviso mais recente do NHC:


> 000
> WTNT35 KNHC 221432
> TCPAT5
> 
> ...



http://www.nhc.noaa.gov/text/refresh/MIATCPAT5+shtml/221432.shtml


----------



## Orion (22 Set 2015 às 20:00)

A história conhecida sugere que a IDA deverá falhar os Açores. Se chegar a atingir o G. Ocidental será uma anomalia:






O GFS e o ECM estão com muita dificuldade em modelar um caminho consistente. O ECM volta a modelar a tempestade para muito longe:


----------



## StormRic (23 Set 2015 às 21:54)

Orion disse:


> Se chegar a atingir o G. Ocidental será uma anomalia:



Com este movimento durante as próximas 120 horas, seria mesmo uma grande anomalia durar e conseguir chegar até lá:








> 000
> WTNT45 KNHC 232032
> TCDAT5
> 
> ...


----------



## StormRic (24 Set 2015 às 17:01)

Parece que a Ida desistiu de ir a algum lado, muito menos vir ter conosco:


----------



## miguel (24 Set 2015 às 17:20)

Oh "Ida" volta!! é uma pena não vir cá direitinha com muita força.


----------



## MSantos (24 Set 2015 às 18:27)

A IDA anda perdida no Atlântico, mas parece que o NHC já conseguiu prever para onde irá a seguir (Norte/Noroeste). É impressionante a "personalidade" que estes sistemas adquirem.


----------



## MSantos (25 Set 2015 às 12:33)

MSantos disse:


> A IDA anda perdida no Atlântico, mas parece que o NHC já conseguiu prever para onde irá a seguir (Norte/Noroeste). É impressionante a "personalidade" que estes sistemas adquirem.



O NHC não prevê uma vida muito mais longa à IDA, deverá dissipar-se em breve.

..IDA EXPECTED TO BECOME A REMNANT LOW IN A COUPLE OF DAYS...






http://www.nhc.noaa.gov/


----------



## Orion (26 Set 2015 às 20:15)

Ainda não é desta que vai à (v)ida


----------

